# autohausaz.com anyone?



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

iam thinking of buying tie rods from this site... i was just wondering if anyone has bought anything from them.. and if you did i would like to hear how their business with you was.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: autohausaz.com anyone? (N00bi3)*

Hey N00b
Just in case...
....some comparison shopping....
http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1185
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: autohausaz.com anyone? (N00bi3)*

I buy everything from them. Great customer service. Fantastic service. The parts were always exactly what I ordered. Never had an issue. Been 4 years now.


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

i have been buying from them for years, have never once had an issue, i bought a complete front end rebuild for my old 735i for under 600 and man was it quality and the prices can't be beat expecially when you add in the free ground shipping


----------



## 4.2 quattro (Mar 9, 2007)

r they rele as cheap as the prices show? seems like a steal...


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (4.2 quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4.2 quattro* »_r they rele as cheap as the prices show? seems like a steal...

Yes. The prices are exactly as shown. The return policy is as easy as they say. The shipping really is free for anything over $50. 
No lies there. They really are that good.


----------

